# Metal sources in NZ



## student_Machinist

Hi guys
Im having a huge problem with trying to find a supplier who i can buy relatively small amounts of stock from for various projects. i know you guys in the USA have online metals and the like but could any one form New Zealand chime in and suggest any good sources?

Regards
Jonathan


----------



## Blue_Rock

Hi Jonathan

I know you are asking about NZ suppliers but it maybe worthwhile checking with the following Australian suppliers if all else fails.

http://www.ejwinter.com.au/
http://www.hobbymechanics.com.au/
http://www.hobbyparts.com.au/
http://www.ezimetal.com.au/
http://shop.ebay.com.au/merchant/offcuts.galore
http://www.quicksales.com.au/buy/auctions.aspx?type5=offcuts-galore


----------



## doubletop

Jonathan

Trade Tools for silver steel, my local has most sizes in stock

Ulrich for Aluminium - they won't cut a 5 meter bar to less than 1/2 length but go into the workshop ask and they will sell you off cuts by weight.

Atlas Specialty Metals for steel, stainless and some brass sections. Any length you like. They've cut me 400mm off a 5 meter bar

MBM for model materials that you cant get from the main suppliers, bronze etc

I've had copper offcuts from a supplier in AKL (can't remember who) but Mico will only sell you a sheet which is not what you'll want.

The scrap yard, best time I've found is Friday afternoon, when the trade guys are in getting their beer money. Make friends with the staff and they'll let you rummage.

Local engineering works have been helpful for the odd bits of brass. find one that does brass fittings and they'll have most of want you want.

search the web and call and ask, tell them what you want it for and they'll be helpful

Join the local club, everybody seems to know everybody from the other clubs so sources get well known.

Hope that helps

Where are you?

Pete


----------



## doubletop

Oh and go direct to Kendalls for silver solder they are the importers that everybody else buys from, once you've got over the shock of the price they'll sell you one rod and some really good flux

_Just bought some 56% silver solder today its NZ$ 1770/Kg (it was NZ$997 just over a year ago). A single 700mm x 1.5mm is about $25_

Pete


----------



## student_Machinist

Thanks for the quick replies. Pete thats almost exactly what i was after :bow:
Im in Auckland btw. Shesh i knew silver solder was expensive but WOW  no wonder my tech teacher was so protective of it!


----------



## doubletop

Glad it was of some use. Just over 18 months ago I was asking the same questions. I joined the local club and asked. The great thing is this is NZ and everybody generally wants to help. I don't think I've had one grumpy encounter

Turning up at Atlas (the Seaview yard is huge) for 400mm of brass hex was a bit embarrassing the first time, but the guys there couldn't have been more helpful. I was given a hard hat and fluro jacket and went on a tour of the stock shed.

Good luck

Pete


----------



## student_Machinist

Another thing i was wondering is where you get small bolts from? All the places ive tried dont go smaller than M3


----------



## doubletop

I use BA just because I have some available and my loco was made with BA threads. I get the small head types as they look better on the model.

I think MBM will do them but I usually go direct to the UK and Pollymodel, Reeves or GLR. 

BTW I mentioned Trade Tools, also try Trade Zone. I'm confused by then because they seem to be linked in some way but have different websites. Just went to the store today for some silver steel and it was Trade Zone. They do fastenings but don't seem to go below 3mm.

Also I'm in the workshop today and have found the invoice the place I got copper sheet offcut was Ambro Metals in Avondale

Pete


----------



## student_Machinist

Thanks for that mate this info is a huge help
I'd noticed the trade zone/trade tools thing as well, somewhat confusing as the web address are different but the websites look almost identical


----------



## doubletop

Glad to be of some help. As I said you should join a club, don't be put off thinking that your work may not be up to their standard, it will be. Nor that the membership may be made up of crusty old bu88ers, clubs are always on the lookout for new members with similar interests and believe me you will be made very welcome.

Pete


----------



## John Hill

I live in Ashburton now which is a great town with a suprising amount of engineering shops but none of the bulk suppliers I was used to in Wellington, Petone and Lower Hutt. 

Duck Smuffs used to have small nuts and bolts, Jaycars too as they have/had a lot of small stuff for the robotics hobbyists.

The recycling place at the tip can be good, for example they will practically give you old bikes but they all have a couple of decent bits of steel in the steering head and the pedal crank, some bearings too and of course the steel tubes from the frame can be worth having.

I get a good response at engineering shops when I am shopping for off cuts if I have a packet of home made chocolate chip biscuits to offer, that usually saves having to reach into my pocket.

Dont forget your local garage, I picked up a couple of brake disks which have a decent chunk of good cast iron, unfortunately it is not a very useful shape but I have cut a few small bits out of them.


----------

